# Harringtons dog food?



## lindr76 (May 6, 2012)

does anyone else use this and if so what is your opinions on it please?

Dog Products - Harringtons for Healthy Pets

I am asking as I had to buy an 'emergency' bag of dog food,as [email protected] where I would normally buy our usual food was shut and Asda had a limited range (not including our normal one) I picked this as the best option available,I certainly wasn't buying stores own or Bakers etc...the dogs have all gone mad for it,they seem to love it and have had no adverse reaction to it so far,am thinking of changing permenantly to this but would like some feedback on it first as had never come across it before


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Usually foods have the contents listed in order of whats most first.
They all have Maize listed first. The actual stated meat meal, ie turkey, lamb or fish is 14 and 15% Some have 14% potato and another Barley and rice 14%
Further down there is Meat meal again mentioned but doesnt say what or how much percentage wise and a lot of the other ingediants dont give a percentage.

If you compare it with another manufacturer and put the listed ingrediants side by side in comparison you can see what I mean

All In One Adult Chicken 

Dried British Chicken (min 22%), Fresh British Chicken (min 21%), Whole Brown Rice (min 21%) Whole Oats, Mixed Vegetables and Herbs, Whole Barley, Refined Chicken oil, Sugar Beet, Linseed, Brewers Yeast.
Typical Analysis - Protein 20%, Oil 8.5%, Fibre 3%, Ash 5% 


All In One Adult Lamb

Dried British Lamb (min 23%), Fresh British Lamb (min 21%), Whole Brown Rice (min 19%) Whole Oats, Mixed Vegetables and Herbs, Whole Barley, Sugar Beet, Linseed, Brewers Yeast, Seaweed.
Typical Analysis - Protein 20%, Oil 8.5%, Fibre 3%, Ash 7% 


All in One Adult Salmon

Fresh Scottish Salmon (min 24%), Whole Brown rice (min 24%), Whole Oats, Dried Scottish Salmon (min 13%), Mixed Vegetables & Herbs (min 9.25%), Whole Barley, Linseed, Refined Chicken Oil, Brewers Yeast, Sugar Beet, Seaweed
Typical Analysis - Protein 20%, Oil 8.5%, Fibre 3%, Ash 5%


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

What do you normally feed?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Think it's awful, sorry. The biggest ingredient is cereal, which dogs can't digest. There's also 'meat meal' unnamed meat ie scrapings left after all the meat is taken off a carcass.

Harringtons Rich in Salmon & Potato - Complete Adult Dog Food

IMO, horrible stuff. Just because it doesn't contain BHA as far as I can make out does not make it better than eg Bakers. It comes up as red (bad) on the dry dog food index above.


----------



## lindr76 (May 6, 2012)

I normally use chappie original dry as a base and add fresh meat,veg,fish etc 
I have never heard of this one so was curious about how it has affected other dogs,normally the 'bad' ones make my boxers go hyper but this hasn't (yet) nor upset their stomachs as some others do. Have any of you actually used it or just read what's in it an chosen not to? I appreciate alot of breeds don't tolerate cereal however mine seem unaffected by it (it seems to keep their stools firm if anything!) so that isn't a concern for me  and I'm happy to keep adding additional fresh ingredients to balance the meal,if I switch it will be used as a base only,making up only 30% (ish) of the actual meal


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

lindr76 said:


> I normally use chappie original dry as a base and add fresh meat,veg,fish etc
> I have never heard of this one so was curious about how it has affected other dogs,normally the 'bad' ones make my boxers go hyper but this hasn't (yet) nor upset their stomachs as some others do. Have any of you actually used it or just read what's in it an chosen not to? I appreciate alot of breeds don't tolerate cereal however mine seem unaffected by it (it seems to keep their stools firm if anything!) so that isn't a concern for me  and I'm happy to keep adding additional fresh ingredients to balance the meal,if I switch it will be used as a base only,making up only 30% (ish) of the actual meal


Ive not used it just read whats in it and although some things are stated exactly and a percentage is given there is a lot of other vague descriptions and no percentages. Thats what put me off and I gave you the another manufactures to compare so you chould see what I meant.

However having said that, if your dogs are doing well in it, with weight and over all body condition then I wouldnt worry, horses for courses as they say.


----------



## lindr76 (May 6, 2012)

I cannot judge the long term effects as it has only been a few days but normally of a food is going to upset them or make them hyper it is a case of one meal is enough  
I appreciate the comparisons given and the over all opinions and will keep these in mind when making my final decision,I am however happy to "see how we go" unless someone comes back with an outright horror story about their dog having it...I don't believe all dogs react to all ingredients the same so as you say horses for courses  it may well be it will be bad long term but we can but try these things as its always trial an error! Chappie is a great food IMO but ( and it's a big but) I have found its quite difficult to keep the dogs from gaining too much weight with it...hence the possibility of changing


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

To be blunt. It's a terrible food. Filler based (and the worst filler they could use too) with just 14% meat. Awful food.

That said. It's better than chappie dry. Which is about the worst dry available.

http://www.whichdogfood.co.uk/review.php?id=175


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Chappie dry is epically awful. Regardless of how your dog acts/looks, it's my opinion that an owner is responsible for feeding the best qualiyt food they can afford. 12p a day to feed Chappie dry doesn't strike me as good.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

lindr76 said:


> I normally use chappie original dry as a base and add fresh meat,veg,fish etc
> I have never heard of this one so was curious about how it has affected other dogs,normally the 'bad' ones make my boxers go hyper but this hasn't (yet) nor upset their stomachs as some others do. Have any of you actually used it or just read what's in it an chosen not to? I appreciate alot of breeds don't tolerate cereal however mine seem unaffected by it (it seems to keep their stools firm if anything!) so that isn't a concern for me  and I'm happy to keep adding additional fresh ingredients to balance the meal,if I switch it will be used as a base only,making up only 30% (ish) of the actual meal


Chappie dry is no better than Bakers, I'm afraid. I have never used Harringtons, but I don't tend to go solely by the ingredients listed as some foods have crap ingredients but my dogs do better on it. If yours are liking it and doing well, then there is your answer.


----------

